# STILLEN's 2nd Annual 350Z / G35 Day - June 5th!!



## Stil 350Z len (May 21, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Come join us for our 2nd Annual 350Z and G35 Day!! Don't miss what is sure to be the SoCal event of the year for the Nissan 350Z and Infiniti G35! _*STILLEN*_*’s 2nd Annual 350Z / G35 Day! On June 5th, 2004 from 9:00 am to 2:00 pm* we'll line the _*STILLEN*_ parking lot and nearby streets with the hottest 3 sports vehicles on the market today!

Our 2003 event featured a variety of new products, deals and over 150 participating customer vehicles. This year we’re out to increase the fun, excitement and turnout.

The event will feature:

Discounted Dyno Runs
Sneak Peaks at *STILLEN*’s new products from R&D
Product and Installation Seminars
Many items available at special prices
A First Look at _*STILLEN*_’s all New SMZ350 Gen2 - with the latest products and an all new look
Raffles and Giveaways
Immediate Installation available on many products
Free Food and Drinks
A Look Behind the Scenes - Tours of *STILLEN*
A chance to interact face to face with the *STILLEN* team
The widest variety of highly modified 350Z / G35 assembled in one place

At the event, you'll be able to check out our comprehensive offering for the 350Z/G35, such as our _*STILLEN*_ Intercooled Twin Screw SuperCharger – now available in 3 trim levels and still the only 50-State Legal Forced Induction Kit.

One of the highlights of the day will be the unveiling of our newest 350Z project car – the SMZ350 Gen2. This features many new components and an exciting new Gen2 fascia and rockers. Other components include our _*STILLEN*_ Intercooled Supercharger, _*STILLEN*_ AP Racing Big Brakes front and rear, _*STILLEN*_ Cat-Back Exhaust, Billet Flywheel and more.

What about the dyno? Specials on dyno runs will be available book your time early on the day of the show - they will sell out quickly.

Installs? Yes! In fact, we'll be doing installation demonstrations of many popular products for you to follow along. How about free installation of any *STILLEN* 350Z and/or G35 exhaust purchased the day of the event.

Raffles....? Of course.

More specials to come – some will not be announced prior to the day of the event.

Be sure to mark your calendar for *Saturday, June 5th. 9am to 2pm*.

_*STILLEN*_
3176 Airway Ave.
Costa Mesa, CA 92626

STILLEN 350Z / G35 Day - more info

stillen.com


----------

